# Browning



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

I was thinking of buying the Browning A-Bolt II Hunter and was wondering if anyone could give me some info on them :sniper:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I was going to make a little speech but this is better.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/a-bolt.htm


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I have the A-Bolt Stainless Stalker and it's the best rifle I have ever shot.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just ordered my Browning BAR Safari in .308 today!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a BAR too and had just sent it in for a crached butt secion. I was told that this is common and has somthing to do with the reciol. I love the gun and the company. Any type of Browning would be a good gun. In fact I am looking at another browning myself.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Invector,
I am very excited as this will be my first Browning. It should be in the shop in a few days.
I was able to shoot my neighbor's BAR in .30-06 a few days ago and loved it. He was not sure if he wanted to part with it or not so I just went ahead and ordered my own.
What type of mounts are the best for the BAR? I wa told that Leupold was a good one, but I am not sure if I am looking at the proper order or model numbers for ordering. 
I want to mount a Bushnell Elite 4200 1.5-6X36 scope on it as well.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't own a Bushnell Elite 4200 but I do have a Bushnell Elite 3200 mounted on a rifle and eye relief is extremely critical with my scope. Almost to the point of being irritating. Great scope with good quality and a bright clear view but I wish that eye relief was a little more forgiving. May want to check the 4200 out for the same thing.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Gohon,
Thanks for the heads up on the eye relief! I will keep that in mind when I check them out. I am not 100% on the 4200 as of yet. For the cost, I don't know any other way to go at this point!
I am trying to keep to a budget of 300-325.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

To be 100% honest, i'm not too sure what kind of bace but they are from leupond. The bace sits flat and the rings on the scope twists in. I managed to get the luck of having to get a new scope. The recoil shifted all of it. The prob that I had was at the point of attachemnt. It did not fit right so the scope had just a bit of movment in it and the boldts the keep the scope on the bace would losen form the recoil of the gun (.300wm) and the optics of the scope all shifted. So they gave me a new scope bace and rings. Love the scope got nothing bad to say otherwise. Its a 4-12X42 V-III (i think). The scope fits very nice on the gun with plenty of room form eye to scope so I dont get hit with it. About the gun, I love it. Easy to carry and nice with the auto loading. I alos put a recoil pad on the back for added comfort. I would recogment the gun to anyone. Same with the type of scope and mountings. Easy to manage and easy to remove.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I had an A Bolt Stainless Stalker LH in 300 Win mag that was OK. Accuracy was acceptable but not great. Had the trigger done, but it wasn't near as crisp as can be set on a Remington 700. I eventually traded it on a Remington 700 SSLH in 300 RUM, which is a far superior rifle.

IMO, the Browning A bolt is way over priced (as generally are all Browning firearms), but is a decent rifle. If I came across another used lefty at a fair price, I would probably pick it up...


----------

